# Questions about sense 3.0 roms before I root.



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

I have finally decided to Root my TBolt and I think I'm convinced I want to use a Sense 3.0 rom( I think ) I use this phone as my main form of communication and hope which ever Rom I choose it will have few bugs I can live with. Now on with my questions.

What 3.0 Rom in anyone's opinion is a very good one out there with very little bugs that are manageable? and with that said what does not work on them in order to help me decide on which one. I'm mainly interested in getting WiFi Tether and de-bloating but want to jump on the GB bandwagon.

I am very interested in BAMF Forever 1.0.6 also possible a hybrid if any are nice enough. I like the Sense look and feel but I am not committed to a Sense Rom.

Please help me decide. I would really appreciate it.

Also is the Revolutionary method is the easiest and the way to go these days to get S-off? I haven't rooted a phone since my HTC Eris so I may be a little rusty on methods that are out now.

Once again Thanks in advance.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Bamf 1.0.6 is the best Sense 3.0 ROM to date. I would say no bugs whatsoever (I mean I am sure there is a couple but none that jump out). Try it and if you don't like it try Synergy which is also 3.0. They are working out the kinks with the Sense 3.5 ROMs which should be out not too long from now, also.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I second the motion on bamf forever 1.06. It has very few bugs and is very smooth. Most of the bugs in it have patches that can be flashed to fix them. And revolutionary is the easiest to way to get s-off, but it does make it a little more complicated to go back because it flashes a new bootloader.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll go along with the herd and say BAMF Forever... Bcause it really is that good. It's even better with a custom kernel, but that's optional. It's the most bug-free ROM I've ever used. It just works, and it just works FAST.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> I'll go along with the herd and say BAMF Forever... Bcause it really is that good. It's even better with a custom kernel, but that's optional. It's the most bug-free ROM I've ever used. It just works, and it just works FAST.


BAMF is the way to go. Period. Specifically if you want Sense 3 then jump on the BAMF bandwagon. They continually provide excellent support and are very quick to reply and patch their ROMs.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Gingeritis is not a bad option also.


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

Gingeritis 3d is great


----------



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sense 3 is great.. Love the lock screen.

Unfortunately I have been bitten recently by the call answer bug  The phone rings but gives no option to answer...

I'm using BAMF 1.0.6 and highly recommend it for a sense ROM. AOSP I suggest CM7.


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

Rooted my Tbolt using JCase method with ADB. Maybe a little old-fashioned but good idea to learn how to use ADB. As for Roms, I have only used BAMF it always works very well. They were the team that ported Sense 3.0 to the Bolt. Now Erishasnobattery from TeamBamf just dropped a preview of sense 3.5 - however, I would suggest you go with Forever 1.0.6 for now just like everyone else.


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

Make sure you update your radio as well since u're getting a Gingerbread Rom, .627 or .802 will work fine.


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I have decided on BAMF Forever . Thanks for everyone's input! Where can I find the latest Gapps? Or is it in the Rom?

It looks like I'm already running the 627r radio since I have the MR2 OTA installed. Will this Radio be ok with BAMF Forever?


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

"Brainfart said:


> I think I have decided on BAMF Forever . Thanks for everyone's input! Where can I find the latest Gapps? Or is it in the Rom?
> 
> It looks like I'm already running the 627r radio since I have the MR2 OTA installed. Will this Radio be ok with BAMF Forever?


You wont need gapps and as far as radios go im using the most recent one and have no problems. Another great bamf rom you may wanna check out or keep your eyes on is SOAB preview. Running it now after coming from firever 1.0.6


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

If you want to wireless tether I don't think any Sense ROM based off the newer Gingerbread leak will work. At least in the case of Bamf Forever it tells me to subscribe to the service through Verizon. CyanogenMod lets me do it, but that is not a Sense based ROM.


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> If you want to wireless tether I don't think any Sense ROM based off the newer Gingerbread leak will work. At least in the case of Bamf Forever it tells me to subscribe to the service through Verizon. CyanogenMod lets me do it, but that is not a Sense based ROM.


Are you using the WiFi hotspot? or just a Wireless Tether app? I hear that the Hotspot feature you still have to subscribe to. I mainly want to root for wireless tether and second a nice running GB. I hope a wireless tether app will work.

Can anyone confirm this true or not please?


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

Another quick question. After I use Revolutionary and have stock rooted with clockwork recovery on the phone..... If an OTA pushes will I get the notification? I know not to install the OTA after I'm rooted but I'm just curious bout any OTA pushes and notifications.

Just curious about this in the case I root and don't install a Rom immediately.


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

"Brainfart said:


> Another quick question. After I use Revolutionary and have stock rooted with clockwork recovery on the phone..... If an OTA pushes will I get the notification? I know not to install the OTA after I'm rooted but I'm just curious bout any OTA pushes and notifications.
> 
> Just curious about this in the case I root and don't install a Rom immediately.


You might but if so you would get the option to decline the update. It won't force its self on your bolt


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

A far as the ota is concerned I've never gotten one on Bamf. And yes wireless tether works perfectly on bamf forever. Its just the wireless hotspot app of Verizon that you would need to subscribe to.


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

Brainfart said:


> I think I have decided on BAMF Forever . Thanks for everyone's input! Where can I find the latest Gapps? Or is it in the Rom?
> 
> It looks like I'm already running the 627r radio since I have the MR2 OTA installed. Will this Radio be ok with BAMF Forever?


That radio will be fine. Market is cooked into Bamf from the get-go so u are ok there. If u want a tether open garden from the market works very well. If u want overclock capabilities for your processor see a thread for Imoseyon's kernels. After you root get root explorer from market and titanium backup or my backup root. Enjoy!


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

"rngrrymd said:


> That radio will be fine. Market is cooked into Bamf from the get-go so u are ok there. If u want a tether open garden from the market works very well. If u want overclock capabilities for your processor see a thread for Imoseyon's kernels. After you root get root explorer from market and titanium backup or my backup root. Enjoy!


Open garden, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

